
Stallman doesn't use a web browser - iamelgringo
http://lwn.net/Articles/262570/
======
tx
To all sarcastic commenters:

Hey, dudes: he built a bunch of cool and famous software, some of which you
are using without paying a dime for, and even making money with.

He has no blog. Can't be found on Facebook. Apparently doesn't even like
surfing web. But there is a wiki page about him and he gets recognized while
walking down the street.

His name is Richard Stallman. What is YOUR name? What have YOU built?

~~~
gojomo
Indeed! And I think Stallman comes off OK in the full referenced OpenBSD-
related thread, too. He's precise and peculiar, but calm and consistent, while
the people responding to him get quite pissy.

------
jcromartie
And remember, through all of this emailing-a-server-to-get-the-page-emailed-
back ordeal, he doesn't use an on-line email reader either! He downloads new
messages in a batch and reads them off-line. He then writes responses that get
uploaded and sent off in bulk later.

At least, that was the way it worked last time I read about it.

~~~
oddgodd
I wonder if he's using UUCP?

------
mattzitzmann
Why should we care?

I liken Stallman to a fanatical religious person. Although intelligent,
they're completely out of touch with reality. Stallman has brainwashed himself
with ridiculous beliefs.

Don't drink the (un)Kool-Aid too!

~~~
schmoe
Perhaps because he has accomplished a great deal and may have some advice for
those who wish to as well? Seriously, he is out of touch with reality because
he doesn't waste his time browsing the web?

------
alaskamiller
He does crank dat while waiting for the wget bar to finish.

~~~
alaskamiller
<http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/bos/533096562.html>

------
Tichy
And Donald Knuth doesn't use email. Maybe there is a lesson here? Hint:
timewasters, interruptions, multitasking vs productivity...

~~~
cawel
There were 4 rooms for my first C++ class at uni: 3 with brand new Pentium
II's and 1 with the old (and slow) 486's. No wonder, nobody wanted to be in
that latter room for the exam at the end of the semester. So the teacher had
to randomly dispatch people in those 4 rooms.

Funny surprise: the results from the 486's room were slightly better (than the
results in other rooms). Hypotheses: people in the 486's room were thinking
twice before launching the slow compilation (leading to less compilation
errors), as opposed to launching it often in other rooms (with probably more
compilation errors). Bottom line: increasing the focus reduces waste of time.

~~~
xirium
This phenomena is mentioned in The Mythical Man Month. An interactive debug
session is three times more productive than batch submissions. However, when
access to computational power becomes too easy, people fiddle aimlessly
without a directed plan.

------
tlrobinson
And I thought it was crazy that he didn't use a cell phone ("personal tracking
device"... as he calls it)...

------
rms
Gotta love him.

~~~
pius
That's why you stole his username? :P

~~~
andreyf
I don't think he needs it... but he'd have something to say about your use of
the word "steal".

------
far33d
Stallman is such a weird dude. I once heard he's afraid of plants.

